# To the tweakers scoping out my squat...



## MetalBryan (May 22, 2020)

I have been leaving the lights off at night for a few days because I got spooked. I won't do that again because I don't approve of what you did with sugar packets in my front yard.

However, I'm leaving the empty packets where you left them because these gentrifying assholes have to learn this shit somehow.


----------



## roughdraft (May 22, 2020)

are you alright dude?


----------



## MetalBryan (May 22, 2020)

Sorry this was confusing and not funny as intended. It was a strange experience perhaps better kept to myself. Thank you for the concern.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 22, 2020)

Well, so what did they _do_ with the sugar packets on your front lawn?


----------



## MetalBryan (May 22, 2020)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Well, so what did they _do_ with the sugar packets on your front lawn?



Well okay I didn't think this was such a controversial post haha. To be clear, I did NOT stare because that would be impolite. I've lived here about seven years and in the past before the neighborhood was hardcore gentrified we had homeless people regularly spend the night on adjacent properties and I would always get upset with roommates who wanted to call the cops. We got a low-key reputation as being friendly but I haven't seen any for a while now. About midnight I saw a couple on my front lawn, which is unkept and the house probably looks abandoned with no lights. They were alternating between consuming the sugar packets and pouring some info a paper bag. As they jittered around I just assumed they were getting a serotonin fix because I imagine drugs are hard to come by during a pandemic.

Perhaps it was insensitive of me to make fun of them on StP. I don't know I guess I AM going a little crazy.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 22, 2020)

I was imagining them spelling out like

*DEATH TO SQUATTERS!!!*

in sugar packets on your lawn or something. Glad it's no big deal.


----------



## Odin (May 22, 2020)

I figured they were using the sugar packets to draw magic symbols on the pavement and summon some swirly portal to get out of this lockdown paradise.

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 22, 2020)

How were you able to figure out the tweakers were StP members? I’m most impressed by your sleuthing skills, and it is convenient for you. Won’t you out them for all our benefits?


----------



## CouchPunx (May 22, 2020)

I was thinkin sugar packets was slang for meth and that they were boofing it. Didnt really think there was another possible interpretation but i guess im the weird one


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 22, 2020)

Maybe i am very very soft, but meth hurts a lot when you snort it, and it seems to me that it must hurt even more up your ass. Not that i would know, the only drugs i ever shoved up my ass was opium when i had dysentery and a lung infection in India, and couldn't smoke or swallow.

Boofing is perfectly practical with opiates or cocaine (an anaesthetic)- do folks really boof _crank_ often?

I know this is a thing but AFAIK mostly among S&M-oriented men who have sex with men, who perhaps might sometimes find themselves on folks' front lawns sometimes i suppose. With "sugar packets" aka "Tina Turner tickets".

Or maybe meth these days is purer and has less residual hydrochloric/sulfuric acid, which is what causes the burning sensation i believe? Last time i did any was about 2008, but i think i only smoked it then.


----------



## CouchPunx (May 22, 2020)

Meth is extremely bioavailable, so good to take any kinda way. Ive met only one person that has boofed it for any reason other than the novelty, and he did not mention whether it was painful (i personally do not recommend tobacco). 
My guess did not come from thinking boofing meth was normal, but that if OP was this shocked about what was done with sugar packets, it must have gone above abd beyond normal tweeker shit, therefore public boofing.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 22, 2020)

Get hep to _lawn-boofing_, kids, it's a gasser!


----------



## Odin (May 22, 2020)

these are the things I learn on stp... I ... I really did not get the confection between tweekers and sugar packets. I thought it's just like they hang around Wendy's and then grab handfuls to do fun things.

I mean cuz they can be useful.... like ... wtf...

haha...

throw it in your oatmeal...


----------



## Deleted member 27969 (May 28, 2020)

Tina tickets on your front lawn could cause you to go from low key- to on the radar big time.

Rod Serling voice: "Imagine for a moment..."

"Oh Detective Pukrd Azhoe, can I see you after church ?"

"Why sure Ms. Bailey. Now, before the service starts I have to speak to Dr. Benway. We'll talk afterwords."
Service Ends After Condemning All Us Godless Heathens Not Present and Tithing to Hell
Dt. Pukrd Azhoe(with pupils so small you can barely see them now): "Ms. Dailey !"
Ms. Bailey: "It's Bailey"
DPA: "Yeah, whatever, what do you want ?"
MB: "Well we added $300,000 to our grandson's trust fund and he bought the nicest colonial and refinished it. Except, well, there is this one house. With strange people. And they've been quiet, even though they are... you know the type... and it all changed. Let me whisper the godless acts my grandson had to see with his tritium binoculars happening at 2am down the street at the house where "those people live." He can't find their landlord.... It's quite awful."

The jump out boys are on your street waiting for ya'll to fuck up. Don't matter if it's someone else's mess, first rule of long term squat is to maintain stealth.

So clean it up, wear gloves, buy some bear spray, and if the tweakers return: bear spray them. You thought they were bears because they were going through your garbage and you know... because bears are scary. Oh yeah- you also bought the bear spray because bears don't fuck around- they charge.

Worst that happens is you spray some tweakers down in bear spray and they come back again and burn the place down. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2020)

Bear spray can actually cause permanent burning of someone's cornea, it is also highly illegal to spray at another person.

I wouldn't mess with it. Regular pepper spray is usually effective for anyone without training to just take it.

If you've ever used the stuff you know to wear gloves and eye protection. I've sprayed in the direction of a bear multiple times and every time it blew right back into my face.


----------



## Deleted member 27969 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hudson said:


> Bear spray can actually cause permanent burning of someone's cornea, it is also highly illegal to spray at another person.
> 
> I wouldn't mess with it. Regular pepper spray is usually effective for anyone without training to just take it.
> 
> If you've ever used the stuff you know to wear gloves and eye protection. I've sprayed in the direction of a bear multiple times and every time it blew right back into my face.



Goldurn. 

I'd thought with mentioning Dr. Benway, it was pretty clear it was to inject some humor(inject- see what I did there ?). 

Ya'll do what you want. Best wishes.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 6, 2020)

LonesomeDove said:


> Goldurn.
> 
> I'd thought with mentioning Dr. Benway, it was pretty clear it was to inject some humor(inject- see what I did there ?).
> 
> Ya'll do what you want. Best wishes.




Words are a powerful thing you know. Im just trying to be the devils advocate saying that if you blind someone, even tweakers it will probably blow a squat up pretty fast.


----------

